# Burton Moto 2016



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

The Moto is fine for an entry level boot. There are better boots for sure, but how many days do you plan on riding? If you want something stiffer or if your budget allows, there are better options. There's a thread from Wiredsport on proper boot fitting, check that out, sounds like your boot may be too big.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

I've rocked motos even as a non-beginner (needed a cheap boot on the mountain after the sole fell off one of my 32s). Not a shitty boot but definitely entry level and soft. It sounds more like you have the wrong size boot. find the wired sport thread and blah blah blah. or just wait and they will chime in here eventually. to repeat a question, how much do you plan on riding per season?


----------



## sgrottoli (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi guys, are you mentioning this one?

www . wiredsport . com / snowboard_boot_fit_tips (sorry -forum won't allow me to post links yet)

If so, I will give it a try again tonight. I plan to buy a season pass, so I'm looking to ride probably every week (as long as the snow conditions are good).

Thanks!


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

sgrottoli said:


> Hi guys, are you mentioning this one?
> 
> www . wiredsport . com / snowboard_boot_fit_tips (sorry -forum won't allow me to post links yet)
> 
> ...


Yeah thats the one. Check your sizing with their method.

Now, if you plan on riding more than a few times in the season; really take your time and invest in proper boots. Figure out a stiffness range that you like (look to soft-medium while you're learning) and try on as many pairs as you can. Everyone's foot is different so even at the same size, what I love might be terrible for you. It could be that Motos are just fine at the right size. It could be that another maker has the magic touch for your foot. Either way, make it happen as it will be your most important piece of gear. good luck!


----------



## sgrottoli (Apr 10, 2017)

Yes, I will return the Moto, and already got a Ruler. But now I'm really curious about the sizing though. According to Burton's website instructions (quoted below), my size is correct (9):
*
"First, ALWAYS lace them up before you judge the fit. If you don’t, your foot will sit much further forward in the boot and the boot will feel smaller/tighter than it really is and you’ll be more likely to buy boots that are too big. Second, once laced snugly, lean forward into your riding stance, knees slightly bent. If your toes are smashed against the front of the liner or curling under, this is too tight and you should try a half or whole size larger. If they are just touching/grazing the front of the liner in this stance, you have an optimal fit. If you cannot feel the end of the boot liner at all, you might want to try a half size smaller."*

But I will definitely give a try to the wired sport method. It does make sense to double check just in case.

Thanks guys!


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

sgrottoli said:


> Yes, I will return the Moto, and already got a Ruler. But now I'm really curious about the sizing though. According to Burton's website instructions (quoted below), my size is correct (9):
> *
> "First, ALWAYS lace them up before you judge the fit. If you don’t, your foot will sit much further forward in the boot and the boot will feel smaller/tighter than it really is and you’ll be more likely to buy boots that are too big. Second, once laced snugly, lean forward into your riding stance, knees slightly bent. If your toes are smashed against the front of the liner or curling under, this is too tight and you should try a half or whole size larger. If they are just touching/grazing the front of the liner in this stance, you have an optimal fit. If you cannot feel the end of the boot liner at all, you might want to try a half size smaller."*
> 
> ...


Burton has been making boots longer than I have been wearing them but that still sounds like shenanigans.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

sgrottoli said:


> Yes, I will return the Moto, and already got a Ruler. But now I'm really curious about the sizing though. According to Burton's website instructions (quoted below), my size is correct (9):
> *
> "First, ALWAYS lace them up before you judge the fit. If you don’t, your foot will sit much further forward in the boot and the boot will feel smaller/tighter than it really is and you’ll be more likely to buy boots that are too big. Second, once laced snugly, lean forward into your riding stance, knees slightly bent. If your toes are smashed against the front of the liner or curling under, this is too tight and you should try a half or whole size larger. If they are just touching/grazing the front of the liner in this stance, you have an optimal fit. If you cannot feel the end of the boot liner at all, you might want to try a half size smaller."*
> 
> ...


If you got heel lift on the Motos and got the same size Ruler, you will likely get heel lift again. Possibly you are half a size smaller than whatever your Motos were. I say possibly, because you could have narrow feet, so in such case length may be the correct size but not the width.

The description you highlighted up there from Burton is fine. Lace them up and bend your knees slightly.... if toes are crammed, it's too small. If you have extra room it's too big. 

If you get heel lift, they don't fit. Either your foot is too narrow or too short for the boot.


----------



## sgrottoli (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi guys - just a quick update on this. I tried the Wired Sports method, and yes, you were all right - my size is probably half a size smaller than what I had bought. Just in case, I will stop by a snowboard store this afternoon, try some 8.5 and 8 and see what fits me best, than I can search for it online for a better price deal.

Thanks for all the inputs.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

sgrottoli said:


> Hi guys - just a quick update on this. I tried the Wired Sports method, and yes, you were all right - my size is probably half a size smaller than what I had bought. Just in case, I will stop by a snowboard store this afternoon, try some 8.5 and 8 and see what fits me best, than I can search for it online for a better price deal.
> 
> Thanks for all the inputs.


This would generally be considered a move of a true dirtbag. Shops have a hard enough time keeping business going and they aren't there for helping someone try things on to then just go buy elsewhere. If you have someone helping you, think about the slight markup in price as paying for a service. They will also usually take care of heat molding for you and what not. I have been guilty of doing this in the past and really you're not going to save all that much by screwing over the people at the shops.


----------



## sgrottoli (Apr 10, 2017)

kriegs13 said:


> This would generally be considered a move of a true dirtbag. Shops have a hard enough time keeping business going and they aren't there for helping someone try things on to then just go buy elsewhere. If you have someone helping you, think about the slight markup in price as paying for a service. They will also usually take care of heat molding for you and what not. I have been guilty of doing this in the past and really you're not going to save all that much by screwing over the people at the shops.


Thanks for the constructive advice (except for the dirtbag part). My intention is not to screw up anyone's business, but the price difference is usually much higher than just a slight markup. If they have a good deal as the one's I already found online (a Burton Ruler for $155) plus the markup for their service, I will be more than glad to buy at the store (as I do with my running shoes). Let's see how that turns out.

I'm also a hardworker who values my money a lot, so if the price difference is too big, unfortunately I will have to buy it online.

Thanks!


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

sgrottoli said:


> Thanks for the constructive advice (except for the dirtbag part). My intention is not to screw up anyone's business, but the price difference is usually much higher than just a slight markup. If they have a good deal as the one's I already found online (a Burton Ruler for $155) plus the markup for their service, I will be more than glad to buy at the store (as I do with my running shoes). Let's see how that turns out.
> 
> I'm also a hardworker who values my money a lot, so if the price difference is too big, unfortunately I will have to buy it online.
> 
> Thanks!


Oh, I wasn't calling you a dirtbag. Sorry if it came off that way. I was just trying to make it clear that it is frowned upon. We all work for our money and online deals are pretty alluring at times. I don't purchase much of anything from shops unless it's a must have new release or something. But I also don't ask them to help me fit boots or anything else that comes with the shop experience. One option (and one that I did this morning) is to check out one of the online retailers with solid return policies; order multiple pairs of boots and return what doesn't work.

At the very least, I would advise against publicizing any such activities on here. 

Aside from that, good luck with boots and riding! Cheers!


----------



## sgrottoli (Apr 10, 2017)

kriegs13 said:


> One option (and one that I did this morning) is to check out one of the online retailers with solid return policies; order multiple pairs of boots and return what doesn't work.


Did exactly that!!! You're absolutely correct. I shouldn't do that. I didn't think about it in a mean way though. But makes much more sense to order online and return what doesn't fit.

Just ordered an 8, an 8.5 and a 9. Let's see.

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sgrottoli said:


> Hi guys - just a quick update on this. I tried the Wired Sports method, and yes, you were all right - my size is probably half a size smaller than what I had bought. Just in case, I will stop by a snowboard store this afternoon, try some 8.5 and 8 and see what fits me best, than I can search for it online for a better price deal.
> 
> Thanks for all the inputs.


Hi Sgrottoli,

What were your barefoot measurements?

STOKED!


----------



## sgrottoli (Apr 10, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Sgrottoli,
> 
> What were your barefoot measurements?
> 
> STOKED!


Hi - not sure if I measured it correctly, but there it goes

9 and 3/4 inches from toe to heel
3 and 7/8 inches wide (widest part of my feet, right below the toe)
2 and 3/4 inches on middle heel

I tried the 8.5 Burton Ruler - it seems to me that it's a little bit too tight. I still need to spend a little bit more time with it to make sure it's not blocking my circulation.

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sgrottoli said:


> Hi - not sure if I measured it correctly, but there it goes
> 
> 9 and 3/4 inches from toe to heel
> 3 and 7/8 inches wide (widest part of my feet, right below the toe)
> ...


Hi sgrottoli,

Those measurements (24.76 cm length and 9.84 Width) have you in the middle of the range for 250 Mondo (size 7 in snowboard boots) at an EE width. It would be best if we confirm those measurements and please upload some images of the measurements.

For length please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## sgrottoli (Apr 10, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi sgrottoli,
> 
> Those measurements (24.76 cm length and 9.84 Width) have you in the middle of the range for 250 Mondo (size 7 in snowboard boots) at an EE width. It would be best if we confirm those measurements and please upload some images of the measurements.
> 
> ...


Hi - I measured it again and it's 24.5 cm lenght and 10cm width.

So I guess I'm still 250 Mondo with the correct measures.

Which snowboard boot has EE width? Do you think a Burton Ruler Wide would do the job?

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sgrottoli said:


> Hi - I measured it again and it's 24.5 cm lenght and 10cm width.
> 
> So I guess I'm still 250 Mondo with the correct measures.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

24.5 cm is actually Mondo 245 (size 6.5 in snowboard boots) and 10 cm Wide at size 6.5 is EEE width. Sadly no manufacturers are producing size 6.5 Wide any longer. The Burton Ruler Wide in size 7 will be the closest and best match. It is designed for EEE width.


----------



## sgrottoli (Apr 10, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 24.5 cm is actually Mondo 245 (size 6.5 in snowboard boots) and 10 cm Wide at size 6.5 is EEE width. Sadly no manufacturers are producing size 6.5 Wide any longer. The Burton Ruler Wide in size 7 will be the closest and best match. It is designed for EEE width.


Hi, thank you so much. I will go for the Burton 7 wide then!

Just in case, I attached pictures of the measurement.

Thanks!!

P.S. For a size 7 boot, I should use a Small Binding right?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sgrottoli said:


> Hi, thank you so much. I will go for the Burton 7 wide then!
> 
> Just in case, I attached pictures of the measurement.
> 
> ...


Your pictures confirm this suggestion. Burton Ruler Wide in size 7. Please have your heat fit done first thing. You will be the smallest size in bindings.


----------



## sgrottoli (Apr 10, 2017)

I do have a question though - for example I wear size 9 dress shoes, size 8.5 running shoes, and all my other shoes are around these sizes (8.5 to 9). Why there's such a big difference from those shoes to snowboard boots?

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sgrottoli said:


> I do have a question though - for example I wear size 9 dress shoes, size 8.5 running shoes, and all my other shoes are around these sizes (8.5 to 9). Why there's such a big difference from those shoes to snowboard boots?
> 
> Thanks!


That is a great question. US snowboard boot size (if sized correctly) will never be same as a correctly fit US (Brannock) shoe size. Please have a look at this site Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing . By clicking the 3 tabs you can see how the same foot measurement will give different results. We tried to give full explanations in the tool tips and FAQ.

In your case you have a very wide, short foot. Unless you are buying footwear designed to accommodate your width you will need to go up in length to find enough width to fit your foot. That, of course, is not the best way to do it . In the images you have provided your foot is 10.5 cm wide. Look at the chart below and follow the column for D Width (standard width) down until you find a size that has the correct width for 105mm. Size 11.5!










I hope that helps.

STOKED!


----------



## sgrottoli (Apr 10, 2017)

Yes that makes a lot of sense! Thank you so much wired sport!


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Mate, put as much money as u can on a boot, skip entry level, this is only a waste of money!!! It brakes after a season and will be too soft even without heel lift. 
Get ruler or up. 

I had a k2 raider terrible boot. 

Got burton imperial now. 
Whole different feel...

Don't be cheap on boots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrottoli (Apr 10, 2017)

Quick update on my saga for the perfect fitting boot.

I tried the Ruler 7 Wide - it was short for my foot. My toes were touching the front of boot constantly, and not a soft touch, a hard one. So, I tried also the regular Ruler 9, 8.5 and 8.

The 8 is perfect in my feet, however, It kind of made my feet numb. Then I tried the 8.5. I think that the right foot has some kind of problem with it, as it also made only my right foot numb. Number 9 was perfect, a little bit softer, but still snug enough I guess. A little bit of heel lift on the right foot on the 9, but I think a couple of J-Bars would do the job.

Any additional thoughts? I'm thinking about buying a new 8.5 (and return the other one) to see if I can see any big difference.

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sgrottoli said:


> Quick update on my saga for the perfect fitting boot.
> 
> I tried the Ruler 7 Wide - it was short for my foot. My toes were touching the front of boot constantly, and not a soft touch, a hard one. So, I tried also the regular Ruler 9, 8.5 and 8.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Your images show that your foot measures mid range for Mondo 250 (size 7) and you do have an EEE width (very wide) foot. Your Mondo size is going to feel very odd to you as this is such a big departure from what you are used to wearing. Trying to upsize in a "standard" width boot will not lead to long term comfort. My suggestion remains that you heat fit the Ruler Wide in size 7 and let them break in. If that is out of the question for you then upsize to 7.5 in the Ruler Wide. 

I hope that is helpful .


----------



## sgrottoli (Apr 10, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your images show that your foot measures mid range for Mondo 250 (size 7) and you do have an EEE width (very wide) foot. Your Mondo size is going to feel very odd to you as this is such a big departure from what you are used to wearing. Trying to upsize in a "standard" width boot will not lead to long term comfort. My suggestion remains that you heat fit the Ruler Wide in size 7 and let them break in. If that is out of the question for you then upsize to 7.5 in the Ruler Wide.
> 
> I hope that is helpful .


Hi! I really appreciate your patience and help!

I guess that the main problem is that my feet are a little bit weird! Although I do have a wide feet, my heel is narrow, so besides the 7 being short on my toes, I also got a lot of heel lift on it. Maybe that's why the "standard" width probably felt better for me, as I wasn't having any heel lift. Imagine my feet being like a V, wide on the toe area, and really narrow on the heel.

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

If you are going to take steps to modify a boot to retain your heel it should be in the boot at your mondo size. That keeps all of the other structures of your foot aligned with the structures of your boot. As you move away from your mondo size these become increasingly misaligned. This has a number of negative implications which tend to amplify during and after break in.


----------



## sgrottoli (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi - just a final refresh on this matter. I bought a 7.5 wide, and it was absolutely perfect for me! Thank you for all the help!


----------

